# Hair is course and causes some irritation



## ComplicatedIntanglements (Nov 2, 2012)

My husband and I have recently trying to revive a relatively sexless marriage and I notice that I am getting irritated because of hair and dryness.

Short of shaving, what can I use to keep from having vaginal irritation after sex or getting a yeast, or tract infection?

We have begun using Astroglide over KY which we both like better than KY and are both able to use. Perhaps this will lesson the risk of yeast or tract infection but we still need more advice.

Is there a body rinse or something moisturizing that I can use after.

-female partner


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like a question for your gynecologist?

I don't think vaginal irritation after sex is normal for women.

Why is shaving off the table? Do you think it would help if you did, but don't want to for some reason?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I read having you and your husband use shampoo down there instead of soap might help and prevent dryness.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ComplicatedIntanglements (Nov 2, 2012)

east2west said:


> Sounds like a question for your gynecologist?
> 
> I don't think vaginal irritation after sex is normal for women.
> 
> Why is shaving off the table? Do you think it would help if you did, but don't want to for some reason?


I've tried shaving and get bumps and ingrown hair.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wax it....no itch no bumps


----------

